# Shamelessly judgemental thread!



## Wagtail (24 March 2013)

Some of us occasionally get called judgemental when we comment on some topics that are regularly discussed. Whilst I maintain that horse welfare is the reason for virtually all of my arguments, I admit that there are one or two topics on which I am judgemental, but I think, justifiably so. My own bugbears relating to horses are:

Keeping horses alone (I don't mean individual turnout here).
People who are too heavy to ride their horses (but they ride them anyway).
Allowing horses to drop too much weight in winter (as a lazy way to counter the summer gorging, or at least using this as an excuse )
Over feeding on starchy hard feed
Allowing horses to get fat.

So what are yours?


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2013)

Stupid people.  There's a plethora on here at the moment.


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Stupid people.  There's a plethora on here at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, there does seem to have been, yes.


----------



## micramadam (24 March 2013)

A horse not allowed to be a horse i.e. wrapped up in cotton wool because the preious little darling might hurt itself. 

Stallions being locked up for 24 hours or most of the day because they are stallions.

The use of gadgets because they are suddenly fashionable.

The lack of good old fashioned common sense!

I could on but I 'd just get wound up.


----------



## tallyho! (24 March 2013)

Um, well, loads but currently on soap-box about worming and gadgetry for brakes...

Please see my current thread and feel free to contribute 

(not shameless plug at all )


----------



## eahotson (24 March 2013)

People who buy saddles off ebay instead of having them fitted by a properly trained fitter.People who don't have their saddle fit checked regularly by competent trained professionals.Badly fitted saddles can and in many instances do, cripple horses.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (24 March 2013)

People who think they know better than you, who feel the need to impart their superior knowledge, in a condescending and judgmental fashion, without it being asked for (unless it's a welfare issue). Commonly found on livery yards-everyone's an expert!
Apart from that, nothing really irks me, unless it was a welfare issue, in which case I'd talk to the YO or authorities if appropriate. I accept that people have different management styles.


----------



## Puppy (24 March 2013)

People riding without a hat


----------



## Erin (24 March 2013)

People who buy cheap saddles off ebay expecting them to be good quality


----------



## TrasaM (24 March 2013)

Poor riding and horsemanship skills in people who profess to know it all and have ridden since the year dot, who then mount up and proceed to kick, whack, pull and sit badly and have no respect for the horse. no excuse for it.


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2013)

I bought a saddle of ebay. My saddler told me what to get, and then came out and fitted it.


----------



## amandap (24 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Stupid people.  There's a plethora on here at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

  lol

My list is too long and I haven't time for a row today.  

ps. I will say my biggest one is probably always blaming the horse! Your "my horse is a ***" sort of thinking.


----------



## WelshD (24 March 2013)

People who try to excuse their horse's dangerous 'quirks' 

'oh it's just the way fluffybunny is, his dam was the same'

And who seem oblivious to the fact that others around them could get hurt


----------



## Boysy (24 March 2013)

Fat ponies/horses, having seen 3 perfectly beautiful young horses put to sleep in 2 yrs now from owners ignorance has killed my tolerance of anyone over-feeding.

My ponies are fat at the moment and I am struggling with them for the first time ever to get their weight off, someone made a comment to me the other day that no problem them being fat at this time of year cos it keeps them warm, ignorance is bliss obviously........


----------



## amandap (24 March 2013)

One I heard the other day...

"*Make* him do it, use your crop!"


----------



## quirky (24 March 2013)

Puppy said:



			People riding without a hat
		
Click to expand...

^^ This


----------



## Bestdogdash (24 March 2013)

The appalling use of grammar and the exceptionally bad spelling that pervades practically every post on this forum,  e.g 'I bought my saddle of EBay'. It should be I bought my saddle through eBay from so and so .....


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2013)

Yes, use your crop!!! Lol


----------



## Sprocket123 (24 March 2013)

Over rugging - because the horse is thin skinned or looks "chilly"....
Obessive poopicking - I mean twice a day taking 2hrs am and pm,  everyday. Does my head in
All the gear and no idea. (Getting too common and blimmin mouthy these days!)
Pumping horses full of feed 
Lack of common sense! 

Ahhh I could go on but I think ill go back under my rock and seeth there  one of those days...


----------



## numptynoelle (24 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Stupid people.  There's a plethora on here at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Amymay, I think I love you...


----------



## Orls (24 March 2013)

I hate judgemental people! I have a reason behind everything I do with my horses, if you don't understand the background story to my actions don't judge me! There's too much of this on livery yards. 

People who treat their horses as if they were made of glass, it's a horse .... Let it act like one! 

People who insist on acting superior with no grounds for it. 

Inverted snobbery!


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Um, well, loads but currently on soap-box about worming and gadgetry for brakes...

Please see my current thread and feel free to contribute 

(not shameless plug at all )
		
Click to expand...

Ah I hardly ever go in soapbox. Will have a look!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (24 March 2013)

People who think its fine to "finish off" at 3.30 and then not turn up in the morning until 10.00 ish. (horse gets fed breakfast by whoever arrives first)

Not wearing a hat

People who moan like mad about something but never do anything to change it or talk to someone who can.


----------



## WelshD (24 March 2013)

It annoys me that people feel the need to comment on grammar and spelling. This forum is people's leisure time and its normal to relax a bit in these circumstances

If I need to knock up a decent contract at work I am able to and take the appropriate care over it. I don't feel the need to apologise for my every missing apostrophe or comma on here though! 

There are the normal ones that get my goat such as there, their and they're and also text speak but beyond that I try not to think about it too much as long as I can read the post without wanting to tear my own eyes out


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2013)

Erin said:



			People who buy cheap saddles off ebay expecting them to be good quality
		
Click to expand...

Touche 

Actually didn't expect it to be good quality, but did expect it to be basically safe and comfortable for the horse. 'German' and £200. Thought it may do my mare for a couple of months whilst I was assessing if she would stay sound...

But hey...learnt my lesson there.


----------



## cambrica (24 March 2013)

Cruelty in the form of rollkur, the big lick etc. 
Cruelty in the form if neglect, obesity etc. Especially  in show cobs. 
Over and non-select breeding and the needless slaughter of too many colt foals (and filly's). 
Over lunging for fitness and all the ridiculous gadgets to get from A to B in an unnaturally quick time. 
There's more but I don't have time !


----------



## ladyt25 (24 March 2013)

Hmm, let me think....
Horses being kept in 24/7, only coming out to be worked or to "run in the arena"
Horses being kept alone in a field.
People blaming the horse for what is blatantly their rider errors - ie, horse refuses a fence, horse then receives a whacking for this when it was obvious the rider was in the wrong. Oh, and also hitting a horse AFTER it's jumped a fence - what is that all about and what on earth do people think this will achieve?
People buying horses that are way too much for them and then never daring to take the horse out on an arena because "it won't hack", "'it's scared of traffic", "It's too lively" etc etc.

Essentially I get fed up with people who make out the horse is the issue and can never seem to admit it is in fact them or their riding that creates the problems they have.

Ooh, and I forgot - those people who feel they couldn't sell their horse and would have to have it PTS because there is no possible way out of the thousands of other horse owners out there, that anyone could look after the horse as well as them.......!


----------



## ladyt25 (24 March 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Touche 

Actually didn't expect it to be good quality, but did expect it to be basically safe and comfortable for the horse. 'German' and £200. Thought it may do my mare for a couple of months whilst I was assessing if she would stay sound...

But hey...learnt my lesson there.
		
Click to expand...

I am about to put a saddle on ebay. Perfectly good (Falcon) saddle just not used as too narrow for current horses but is fairly old and shop where I bought my new saddle would not exchange it due to the age. Still perfectly could saddle and hopefully will find a home!


----------



## Maesfen (24 March 2013)

Stupidity and ignorance.  People buying a horse because it's cheaper than having lessons when they know absolutely nothing about how to look after it and don't at the very least,  take the trouble to read up any of the decent instructional books there are for both riding and looking after your horses.  That really irks me and makes me think we should all be licensed and certified as efficient to own even the lowliest lawn mower of a pony - and have the facilities to do so.

Phew,


----------



## HBM1 (24 March 2013)

People who buy youngsters but then lack the patience required to let them just be horses and grow up.


----------



## shannonandtay (24 March 2013)

People who moan about spelling all the time, get a life it's boring wish that's all I was worried about


----------



## councillor (24 March 2013)

adds where the rider:
1. Has no hard hat.
2.Hair flapping around (you look a tw*t, tie it up!)
3. Riding in trackies
4. Riding in wellies
5 Riding in boots with three inches of stripy socks poking out the top.
6. Jumping bareback, usually in a slowed down video clip with naff music, and the rider wearing no hat, in her trackies, with her striped socks poking out her wellies!!!

Argh.....even if the horse looks nice I wont go near as I think the seller is a plonker or a chav.

These things annoy me in real life too, but tend not to see them on our yard. Im blessed I think I am on the best yard I could ever find, YM is a saint and no yard "font of all knowledge".


----------



## Centauress (24 March 2013)

WelshD said:



			It annoys me that people feel the need to comment on grammar and spelling. This forum is people's leisure time and its normal to relax a bit in these circumstances

If I need to knock up a decent contract at work I am able to and take the appropriate care over it. I don't feel the need to apologise for my every missing apostrophe or comma on here though! 

There are the normal ones that get my goat such as there, their and they're and also text speak but beyond that I try not to think about it too much as long as I can read the post without wanting to tear my own eyes out
		
Click to expand...

Thank You!!!
I Have a LOT of trouble with My Spelling and Grammer as I'm Dislexic....


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 March 2013)

Orls, you rock! 

I get very annoyed with people who come here for advice on how to fix a horse they've screwed up. Like, my horse bucks, rears, and won't go, who's methods should I follow. Pay money and send your horse away. He needs help. But nope, I can apply info from the Internet. Cheaper. 

I will say as much as I did on the other thread. To each his own as long as its not harmful to horse. So many of these like feed drive me batty too. 

But about all these little persnickety things that people love to mention to feel superior, I could care less. I've been on over 3,000 individual horses. That's a whole lot of perspective. So I do chuckle about certain things people feel are so wrong. 

I don't care if someone has what looks like a crap place. If the horses are healthy and well who cares. Better than a beautiful facility with no horsemanship. You'd be surprised about the later. Along the lines of "all the gear and no idea". 

And I must stick this in, re cover less skull caps. Where I came from the only riders that didn't have covers could ride anything. I kept/keep a helmet cover on as a mark of "no I'm not all that". 

But hey whatever, the world would be terribly boring without all the snobbery and judgements. Horse people are so weird. This morning I was floored by the one woman in our barn. She got a bee in her bonnet because the boyfriend of the other woman had a pic of 3 horses on his Facebook page titled "my new best friends". Her bug bear, her horse was not included in the photo. She wanted to know what her horse has ever done to them and why they might not like him. I had no comeback. She was quite p'd about it too. It was really weird. 

Terri


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

Not wearing a riding hat when riding. 

Laziness when it comes to horse management. 

Post about 'do I need a vet?/ what is wrong' about a clearly very sick horse 

All the gear/bling/tat but no idea

Welfare issues


----------



## claracanter (24 March 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			The appalling use of grammar and the exceptionally bad spelling that pervades practically every post on this forum,  e.g 'I bought my saddle of EBay'. It should be I bought my saddle through eBay from so and so .....
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Adopter (24 March 2013)

I agree with lots of the above, but would say above everything else I get upset more than judgemental when I see horse or ponies who are not cared for properly, standing in fields of ragwort for instance, field full of rubbish, looped rusty fencing, standing without any shelter in their fields, I could add loads more.

I guess some of the above is about how we started out, strict Pony Club DC with 'standards' that had to be adhered to for me,  I also had a horse mad mother who put horses before children!!!


----------



## Horse* (24 March 2013)

People who after a day at an event, in horrible weather, still come home spotlessly clean


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			The appalling use of grammar and the exceptionally bad spelling that pervades practically every post on this forum,  e.g 'I bought my saddle of EBay'. It should be I bought my saddle through eBay from so and so .....
		
Click to expand...

People who write incomprehensible posts and expect others to magically know what they mean and all the background details 

People who over feed their horses, or fail to take appropriate action to deal with their weight and make excuses about how "hard" it is.  Man up, lots of other people manage it - it's not easy to keep horses fit and well, no matter whether they're good or poor doer.  You bought it, it's your duty to do it right.

People who use quick fixes under saddle, saw at mouths, think outline is broken at the neck, over flexed and lacking activity behind, people who think 2 hours work a week is "hard work" (ties in with overweight and under worked), people who think the world should stop for their precious had, people who don't allow their horses freedom to demonstrate natural behaviours, people who don't instill basic manners or ruin those the horse already had.

Lots of things make me judgemental.


----------



## Flame_ (24 March 2013)

People breeding for the sake of breeding when they haven't the means and/or the ability to care for the result. That goes for any breeding, including humans.


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			But hey whatever, the world would be terribly boring without all the snobbery and judgements. Horse people are so weird. This morning I was floored by the one woman in our barn. She got a bee in her bonnet because the boyfriend of the other woman had a pic of 3 horses on his Facebook page titled "my new best friends". Her bug bear, her horse was not included in the photo. She wanted to know what her horse has ever done to them and why they might not like him. I had no comeback. She was quite p'd about it too. It was really weird. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Wow...  That is... Mental


----------



## puss (24 March 2013)

micramadam said:



			A horse not allowed to be a horse i.e. wrapped up in cotton wool because the preious little darling might hurt itself. 

Stallions being locked up for 24 hours or most of the day because they are stallions.

The use of gadgets because they are suddenly fashionable.

The lack of good old fashioned common sense!

I could on but I 'd just get wound up.

Click to expand...

I agree on this


----------



## Rhodders (24 March 2013)

people who's horses are stabled 24/7 then complain their horses are nutters


----------



## Hippona (24 March 2013)

All of the above.
Except buying saddles from ebay....no problem if you know exactly what you need
There.....that saved time.
Brew anyone?


----------



## Hippona (24 March 2013)

Please insert  one of these  No idea why my post is depressed..must be the weather.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 March 2013)

JFTD, I really was floored. I can't imagine how and why that what bug someone. And it happened over a month ago and she went random about it today. 

Terri


----------



## Suzie G (24 March 2013)

People who keep their horses on DIY livery but expect other liveries will just do theirs...as they r busy, or have to do something else, or be somewhere else or just can't be ar**d!


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

That's mental Terri. :S haha poor woman has issues!


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			JFTD, I really was floored. I can't imagine how and why that what bug someone. And it happened over a month ago and she went random about it today. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

I fear she may need a life   Poor woman needs bigger issues in her life


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 March 2013)

Thing is I'd never take pics of someone else's horse and put them on my page. Unless I had permission or was involved. Like I don't really put client horse pictures up. I feel it's an invasion of privacy. Thing is I do have a pic of her horse on my wall, which she mentioned in glowing terms. Yeah, my husband rode him in from the field with a headcollar and rope. He did that to show them he's not really the big scary monster they portray him to be. Hence forth why he was asked to bring him in. Same woman freaked out when I asked her to quit giving my horses carrots. I know she meant well but the Cupcake picked up a nasty pawing habit that needed rectified. She thought it cute she was "begging". And I let that go a bit because I didn't want to be a meanie. Once I put my foot down the Cupcake remembered what manners were. 

Terri


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 March 2013)

Well I will put it to you this way, in my 3 years here I have seen and heard the unbelievable. Like the 200 serenity ring that sits atop a stable wall. Promotes harmony and calm. Well after a week of the big nosey warmblood Abba dragging it off the wall into her stable I asked her to please move it. I was told no horse would mess with it. Yeah, Abba thought serenity ring might yield food. A box with copper in it. That and the underground streams running under certain stables and something to do with the full moon. Ok look I really can't continue! I do need someone to visit though so I can show them these things because otherwise I'm looking like the fruitbat! Not posting pics for obvious reasons. 

So now you all might know why I think some things are not worth worrying about. I got too much on my plate here!

Terri


----------



## 3Beasties (24 March 2013)

Not wearing a hat to ride.

Fat horses with owners that refuse to do anything about it.

Feeding totally unsuitable feed/quantities for the level of work.

People who don't bring their horses back into work in the appropriate manner after injury/time off (eg. Horse had 6 months off with a tendon injury and was back out jumping 120 tracks within 6 weeks)

People who back their horses at 3 and jump them under saddle within 2 weeks.

Lack of common sense.


----------



## thatsmygirl (24 March 2013)

People like a girl on our yard, beats her horse, kicks him in the guts as he's always tripping while ripping him back in the mouth. Hands up in the air and wonders why the horse don't go well.  and than to top it off the horse got nasty to her so out came a horse communicator to talk to the horse. I wipe my hands of people like her who can't even understand the basics,


----------



## webble (24 March 2013)

amymay said:



			I bought a saddle of ebay. My saddler told me what to get, and then came out and fitted it.
		
Click to expand...

Same here and it was a lovely saddle too like new


----------



## webble (24 March 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			The appalling use of grammar and the exceptionally bad spelling that pervades practically every post on this forum,  e.g 'I bought my saddle of EBay'. It should be I bought my saddle through eBay from so and so .....
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse could be off of THAT'S my real hatred


----------



## riding_high (24 March 2013)

people who use harsher/stronger bits, martingales and anything else they can get on the horse because their horse is too strong and then use spurs and whips to make it move forward because all the gear is stopping it from moving.
seen it a couple of times and the poor horse didn't know whether it was coming or going.


----------



## zaminda (24 March 2013)

People who knock other perople's confidence on purpose.
People who try to take over other people's horses.
Yard know it alls.
Those who leave horses in all the time, then expect them to behave perfectly.
People who leave horses without food for more than 12 hours then lord their length of ownership and so called knowledge over other people.


----------



## Greylegs (24 March 2013)

Favourite bug bear with me is people who post things with the caveat " ... But I'd prefer it if ...". 

As in, my TB has really bad, crumbly feet and has to be shod, but I'd prefer it if he went barefoot
My horse pulls like a steam train in a Pelham but I'd prefer it if he went in a snaffle
My horse needs a high cal diet to keep any weight on but I'd prefer it I only had to feed chaff and a handful of fed balancer

..... Well, of course, you would, but what would the horse prefer? This isn't really about what we'd prefer for whatever reason,but about what's best for your horse.


----------



## cambrica (24 March 2013)

At this particular moment in time it's Non-Horsey people! 
After slipping over today in the mud and snow whilst wheeling an overflowing wheelbarrow and then returning home my OH cooly reminds me that geographically we ARE closer to Iceland and Norway than the Caribbean!!! 
No tea and sympathy just 'get a grip love'! ... Guess who's got beans on toast tonight!


----------



## pipper (24 March 2013)

My List:

Horses without turnout or companionship!! 
Leaving horse without forage for hours (he is fat so can only have one section of hay overnight!!!) 
Rolkuer
Riding without a hat
Riding in draw reins (or any other similar device) when not experienced enough to use them.
Flash straps. 
Hitting a horse in the face/round the head.
Not having a qualifed saddler fit your saddle.
Flinging the girth over horses back when tacking up so the buckles bang legs.
Pulling a horse forwards with the reins when leading with a bit in.

OOOOH blimee i am a miserable old woman!! I could go on and on and on and on.......


----------



## Nicnac (24 March 2013)

All of the above; plus HHO'ers & people who are either self-righteous, sanctimonious, stupid or any combination of the 3.


----------



## indie999 (24 March 2013)

People getting cross about the wrong things when there are worse things happening to get mad about.

Common sense where human satisfaction is the be all and end all. 

Judgemental threads as I am always right, others just dont realise it.


----------



## Sarah_K (24 March 2013)

People who ask for help/advice and then dismiss every single suggestion. Happens both here and in real life. IRL I was asked a few months ago about a pony who was too strong going XC. I suggested either a pelham or Dr Bristol (I know the rider and she's a decent little rider with good hands). Offered to lend them either to try out. Oh no, was the reply, pony wouldn't like them. How do they know without trying? Every suggestion everyone made was turned down. Pony is still tanking off.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (24 March 2013)

pipper said:



			My List:

Flash straps. 

Pulling a horse forwards with the reins when leading with a bit in.
		
Click to expand...

Whats wrong with flash straps and what happens if you pull a horse forwards with the bit in? Think I can imagine but not sure


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (24 March 2013)

I am too lazy to judge other as I get judged all the time! My horses my way and same to others. I dont like bits that dont fit correctly nor bits that are too low in the horses mouth but I dont say anything but if I had to pick a peeve thats it!


----------



## YorksG (24 March 2013)

I have a few 
People who have kept horses for five minutes, maybe done a 'course' and then know all there is to know, while having overweight badly behaved horses (oh and the family members of same people who think they have learnt it by osmosis!)
Sanctimonious posters on here, who will write any old rubbish to try and support a silly point of view, after they have roundly corrected by a fair few posters 
People who believe that shows should go ahead whatever the ground conditions, and that others should put in the work, even though it is beyond obvious that the ground will not hold up!
I think that is enough for now 






s


----------



## Jazzy B (24 March 2013)

Lazy stable management  
Experts that aren't experts
Horsey people that just see to lack complete common sense (there are a lot)!!!


----------



## rowan666 (24 March 2013)

People who keep thier horses locked up,
People who use harsh bits instead of schooling their horse correctly and
People who shoe their horses then dont call the farrier imediatly when ones hanging off!


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2013)

pipper said:



			My List:

Horses without turnout or companionship!! 
Leaving horse without forage for hours (he is fat so can only have one section of hay overnight!!!) 
Rolkuer
Riding without a hat
Riding in draw reins (or any other similar device) when not experienced enough to use them.
Flash straps. 
Hitting a horse in the face/round the head.
Not having a qualifed saddler fit your saddle.
Flinging the girth over horses back when tacking up so the buckles bang legs.
Pulling a horse forwards with the reins when leading with a bit in.

OOOOH blimee i am a miserable old woman!! I could go on and on and on and on.......
		
Click to expand...

Yep, agree with all of the above.


----------



## ellie11987 (24 March 2013)

people who have horses on diy livery and only bother to come down once a day. horse is left with no forage for 12 hours stood in crap. nice. The owner then throws the horse in the arena to gallop around, turf the school up and break the fences. All because they can't be bothered coming up twice.
People who overfeed their horses.
People who ride with no hat.
Yard know-it-alls 
People who don't turnout
Clueless people.
People who insist on riding in every single piece of tack going.
People yanking on horses mouths 'to get their head in'


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 March 2013)

Im not even going to start as I will be here all day and I have mucking out to do!


----------



## skint1 (24 March 2013)

There's a few people on my local horsey FB page that drive me nuts, always looking for horses to loan which are returned right quick and with no warning or a trailer to borrow, or someone to take them somewhere, or they've run out of hay, or need a new yard every other week, it's always the same people... it makes me think they're not very reliable, which is terribly judgmental of me 

This one is hard to explain but when you hear someone tell a story about a horse they had or rode or whatever and you were there and know what went on and it really doesn't match what they're saying so you judge that either you have early onset dementia or they're perhaps not always truthful

This one is going to make me sound like a total beyotch now but here goes... people who have chronic health issues or who have young children and keep horses on DIY and struggle to cope with say 1 horse, everyone has to help them out a lot, that part I don't mind, life is like that sometimes, but what makes me judgey is when they then go and get ANOTHER horse, even when they can't cope with the one they have.


----------



## FinalFurlong (24 March 2013)

People who know nothing about racing and riding trying to tell me and others about riding like their yogi breisner.

The sun and daily fail trying to establish themselves as 'racing newspapers' just no.

People riding w/o hats

People who blame their horses 

People who let their horses get away with murder

Other things people have already mentioned


----------



## slumdog (24 March 2013)

Mine go out in the school at the moment while I muck out with the weather being so bad, never broke any fences and I go down twice a day though.

Judgmental people (especially when they don't know the full story)
Opinions that aren't asked for
People who put down other riders and knock their confidence on purpose
People who slag off any riders who aren't affiliated
People who do 'a bit of teaching' with naturally means nobody else on the planet knows what they're on about and us mortals should all bow down
People who think they're the next best thing (just because you own a kingsland jacket doesn't mean you're sponsored by them) 
Yard politics


----------



## Marydoll (24 March 2013)

People who stir the $h1t just for the sake of it !


----------



## ellie11987 (24 March 2013)

slumdog said:



			Mine go out in the school at the moment while I muck out with the weather being so bad, never broke any fences and I go down twice a day though.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, my post should have said turn out in school and do that when fields/turnout/weather is perfectly fine because they are too lazy to do otherwise.


----------



## jjflash (24 March 2013)

a huge superiority complex.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 March 2013)

Kids responding to adverts for my Ex-racer for loan or my exspensive shetlands, asking 30,000 questions and putting on the end - I will have to ask mum/dad though ...


AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## DipseyDeb (24 March 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Some of us occasionally get called judgemental when we comment on some topics that are regularly discussed. Whilst I maintain that horse welfare is the reason for virtually all of my arguments, I admit that there are one or two topics on which I am judgemental, but I think, justifiably so. My own bugbears relating to horses are:

Keeping horses alone (I don't mean individual turnout here).
People who are too heavy to ride their horses (but they ride them anyway).
Allowing horses to drop too much weight in winter (as a lazy way to counter the summer gorging, or at least using this as an excuse )
Over feeding on starchy hard feed
Allowing horses to get fat.

So what are yours?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much yours...esp the over weight riders, keeping horses on their own and the starchy hard feed!!!!!


----------



## Queenbee (24 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Stupid people.  There's a plethora on here at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, my brain explodes reading some threads trying to work out why on earth some people think what they think, say what they do, feel what they feel.  The reasons and excuses they come up with... honestly some threads have had my brain turning to mush trying to understand the rational and reasoning of some posters... let alone their sanity


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 March 2013)

Yard know-it alls who deliberately discuss things loudly so the allegedly offending minding their own business livery can hear  "I can't see the need to put a horse out when it is raining heavily" or "I do like to see a tidy mane and tail ..can't abide an unpulled mane" - just SHUT UP no one else cares what you think!

And to balance tghings out a bit .....Thin bony riders who are as stiff as boards  and look terrible in jodphurs that are meant for real women with thighs and a bum .


----------



## Goodshipblossom (24 March 2013)

Breeders. Those who breed distorted horses to show, those who breed because they "want to", those who breed with no thought for the foal's future life and then moan when they can't sell. 

Also those who blame their horses. So often it is the rider's fault but no the horse is the one who gets labelled as "dangerous".


----------



## 4x4 (24 March 2013)

Cruelty;
Ignorance;
Inability to move forwards in the equine world;
People who say they'll come to ride your other horse then come so late that you've done all the work including tacking up;
People ditto who don't turn up at all (I thought it was too cold/wet/windy to ride) - yes so did I if you'd phoned we could have cancelled it;
People who know you only really 'do' hacking who ask 'What are you going to DO with him/it/her?
Many of the other things already mentioned on  here.


----------



## Beentheredonethat (24 March 2013)

People who when they tack up their horses for lunging fit side reins - or whatever is the latest "gadget of the day" - really short before leaving the stable. They then take the poor horse out with its chin tied to its chest, gallop it round on the lunge for a while then bring it back into the stable, still in tight side reins. A few days later they're asking if anyone knows of a good back man because for some strange reason the horse isn't right in its back. Hmmmmmm!


----------



## 4x4 (24 March 2013)

Alternatively, people who think they are working their horse on a lunge from a headcollar with no side reins at all!


----------



## minesadouble (24 March 2013)

People who tell others how they should be looking after/riding their horses when they quite clearly haven't the first idea themselves.

Wet people (and I don't mean those who have been caught in the rain!)


----------



## 4x4 (24 March 2013)

Oh and people who quite blatantly think that if you pour enough money at something you can fix/win it!


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

Can i add one? People who lump all breeders in the saem boat. Not everyone is discriminatly breeding...some of us (a lot of us) take a lot of time assess the mare, the stallion and ensure they have the funds and facilities to help.


----------



## TrasaM (24 March 2013)

Wow! Has this thread grown fast ! 

Is there room for one more.. Damn it I'm doing it anyhow 

Those who ALWAYS blame others (or other's horse) for Everything that happens and will never ever ever say 'Sorry, it was my fault' 

There ye are.. Carry on


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

TrasaM  completely agree!


----------



## PapaFrita (24 March 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Touche 

Actually didn't expect it to be good quality, but did expect it to be basically safe and comfortable for the horse. 'German' and £200. Thought it may do my mare for a couple of months whilst I was assessing if she would stay sound...

But hey...learnt my lesson there.
		
Click to expand...

Ohh!! I've seen those on eBay. Are they awful then? They look fine in the photos although the price did seem far too low.


----------



## pipper (24 March 2013)

coffeeandabagel said:



			Whats wrong with flash straps and what happens if you pull a horse forwards with the bit in? Think I can imagine but not sure
		
Click to expand...

Dont know that i explained this one too well, Ill try again....
Horse has bridle on (with bit in!) Person leading it from the ground stands slightly in front and yanks the pony forward with the reins....very unfair I think, on the pony's mouth.... I want to scream 'Stand to the side and your pony will move forwards!!! doesnt need to be dragged by the bit running through its mouth!!!
Sorry about the 'flash' one - no offence to anyone using them - i know some horses go better in one - but its just a pet hate of mine - horse opens mouth to avoid something uncomfortable in mouth so we strap it shut!


----------



## Donnie Darco (24 March 2013)

Haha!! What a great thread for a crappy March/nearly April afternoon!!

I have LOTS of bugbears in life generally (I am Grumpy Old Women personified) but horsey ones?

Feeding treats indiscriminately - EVEN when the horse is kicking the stable door GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Wet people, I have my fluffy moments  but at the end of the day, horses are too big to have bad manners

People who should know better NOT KNOWING BETTER

Over breeding. I'm sorry you maybe in a position to breed from your mare, but can you guarantee the long term future of the foal?

Saddles from EBay? I bought what I wanted (and not seen another one since ANYWHERE) No it didn't fit originally, but I got the saddler out within the the week, she fitted a new headplate and objected to the dead sheep I wanted underneath  Now have a saddle Lyla and myself like  there are good and bad alike as with everything in life


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 March 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			The appalling use of grammar and the exceptionally bad spelling that pervades practically every post on this forum,  e.g 'I bought my saddle of EBay'. It should be I bought my saddle through eBay from so and so .....
		
Click to expand...

How dare you !

When you understand that not everyone can have a 1st in English, and that some people may be fantastic with animals but pretty poor on the grammer side of things, when you understand that posts like yours make others feel inferior and will put many off posting on forums that may suffer with dyslexia - you may then feel rather small - just like your doing to others.


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

Donnie Darco said:



			Over breeding. I'm sorry you maybe in a position to breed from your mare, but can you guarantee the long term future of the foal?
		
Click to expand...

But that arguement can be made irrelevant...so say you lost your job...coud you afford to keep your horse? Or would you find a way? whats to say the breeder isnt the same...

Overbreeding yes....but not all breeding is overbreeding...there is to much overbreeding of crap mare and crap stallion....


----------



## alainax (24 March 2013)

Flame_ said:



			People breeding for the sake of breeding when they haven't the means and/or the ability to care for the result. That goes for any breeding, including humans.
		
Click to expand...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icmRCixQrx8


----------



## flump (24 March 2013)

People who work in racing annoy me!


----------



## Spit That Out (24 March 2013)

People who moan their fields have no grass but then never look after their fields by poop picking, pulling rag and turning their horses out even in the worst weather, all hours and then moaning to the YO demanding a new field...so they can trash that one too!

People who turn out 24/7 who think they are superior to those who stable their horses, same as people who go barefoot looking down their noses at people who shoe...both work for different horses.

People who buy the latest gadget with no idea how it works, how to use or even if their horse needs it, just because they saw a professional use one or it was in a magazine.

People who own mares who think its ok to breed because the mare can no longer be ridden.

People who advertise their aged horses as companions or light hacks because after years if that horse providing its best years of its life to he owner, the owner wants to move on.

The list goes on


----------



## Holly Hocks (24 March 2013)

My pet hates are people with superiority complexes who think they are better than anyone else, think they know it all, yet have done ****** all.

Instructors who think they are great instructors because they have a qualification.  I would prefer unqualified any time - PROVIDING they have a track record which proves their achievements.

People who feed competition mix and molassed chaff and then say "oh he/she's really hyper today"......


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 March 2013)

Orls said:



			I hate judgemental people! I have a reason behind everything I do with my horses, if you don't understand the background story to my actions don't judge me! There's too much of this on livery yards. 

People who treat their horses as if they were made of glass, it's a horse .... Let it act like one! 

People who insist on acting superior with no grounds for it. 

Inverted snobbery!
		
Click to expand...

Well said couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## Bestdogdash (24 March 2013)

Gingerwitch said:



			How dare you !

When you understand that not everyone can have a 1st in English, and that some people may be fantastic with animals but pretty poor on the grammer side of things, when you understand that posts like yours make others feel inferior and will put many off posting on forums that may suffer with dyslexia - you may then feel rather small - just like your doing to others.
		
Click to expand...

I dare, because I was asked, via the title of the thread, to comment on issues I find myself being 'shamefully judgemental' about, which is precisely what I have done. Please note the word 'shamefully' in the title. I can recommend a dictionary, should you need to clarify the meaning. 

I don't have any guilt and neither do I feel small. Furthermore I suspect that all of the posts commenting on a persons weight, for example, don't feel guilty about the fact that it may be offensive to others here. Nor should they. We are all entitled to a view. 

For the record, I am actually dyslexic  and have worked and continue to work exceptionally hard to ensure that my spelling, use of english and grammar are correct - as a mark of respect for all those who have to or choose to read it. 

How dare you berate me, for expressing a view I was invited to make?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 March 2013)

Sorry Flump - I'll just scuttle off then - or blast away at high speeds on a yearling


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

Subtle digs annoy me


----------



## flump (24 March 2013)

EKW... I used to work in racing and my brother us a jockey.. Mum and dad had a horse but now it just annoys me! I don't know why lol! 

Think it's because stable staff cab pretty much ride anything and are skinny lol

Since I left racing I have got fat and fall off a lot! 

Was just a joke really without people in racing I wouldnt have 4 crazy tbs!!


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 March 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			I dare, because I was asked, via the title of the thread, to comment on issues I find myself being 'shamefully judgemental' about, which is precisely what I have done. Please note the word 'shamefully' in the title. I can recommend a dictionary, should you need to clarify the meaning. 

I don't have any guilt and neither do I feel small. Furthermore I suspect that all of the posts commenting on a persons weight, for example, don't feel guilty about the fact that it may be offensive to others here. Nor should they. We are all entitled to a view. 

For the record, I am actually dyslexic  and have worked and continue to work exceptionally hard to ensure that my spelling, use of english and grammar are correct - as a mark of respect for all those who have to or choose to read it. 

How dare you berate me, for expressing a view I was invited to make?
		
Click to expand...

Really i thought the word in the title was Shamelessly....but you obvioulsy read what you want to - just like the fact that this is a thread about issues to do with horses ie. worming, shoeing etc.... not about grammer and spelling


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 March 2013)

Flump, why do people in racing annoy you?

Because I like to turn the tables on myself to keep perspective. This really annoys me but its my problem and I should lighten up. We have a big water barrel that gets filled from hose. This means no one has to wait on slow pressure to fill buckets. Or that we have no water when taps are frozen. I keep that thing meticulously clean. I also keep the dip bucket clean. The dip bucket is so people don't put in their own buckets to scoop out water that might have bits of shavings and hay on the outside. The hose and barrel are mine. Nothing when I moved here. I also am the only one capable of blowing out hose at night and putting it away. So it really makes me flip when I need water and there's none, people getting nasty crap in it, or my personal favorite. Geez, that needs cleaned! Or when I go out about now the barrel will be 1/4 full. I've done all my chores bar feed but schmuck here will have to sit out in the cold to let barrel fill and then put hose away. Also, teach your horses how to freaking stand still so he isn't tramping all over my hose in his shoes and making holes. 

Thus concludes why I'm a judgemental freak show! This above all else, besides neglect or stupidity, really gets to me and I don't know why! LOL! 

Terri


----------



## Bestdogdash (24 March 2013)

Gingerwitch said:



			Really i thought the word in the title was Shamelessly....but you obvioulsy read what you want to - just like the fact that this is a thread about issues to do with horses ie. worming, shoeing etc.... not about grammer and spelling
		
Click to expand...

In your view. Which your are entitled to.


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 March 2013)

I am shamelessly annoyed by women who wear belted jods with a vest tucked in who then proceed to ride moving nothing but their damn stomach muscles. 

*This post was brought to you by  the feelings of jealousy and irrational hatred*


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 March 2013)

Thats the one thing I have never understood about racing - why have the smallest, lightest people work ride them?! Put 13st+ on at home and when they get to the track they carry a feather weight compared to what they are used to 

P.s. The above is very much a not very serious post!


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 March 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Some of us occasionally get called judgemental when we comment on some topics that are regularly discussed. Whilst I maintain that horse welfare is the reason for virtually all of my arguments, I admit that there are one or two topics on which I am judgemental, but I think, justifiably so. *My own bugbears relating to horses are:*

Keeping horses alone (I don't mean individual turnout here).
People who are too heavy to ride their horses (but they ride them anyway).
Allowing horses to drop too much weight in winter (as a lazy way to counter the summer gorging, or at least using this as an excuse )
Over feeding on starchy hard feed
Allowing horses to get fat.

So what are yours?
		
Click to expand...

now.... blow me down -my view??? lol ! does this bit I have highlighted in bold not say "relating to horses" - and check the title again... it definatley says Shamelessly !... and considering this thread is in Tack Room... which is for issues to do with HORSES... not for grammer and spelling


----------



## MileAMinute (24 March 2013)

- Overrugging. If your horse really needs 2 HWs, a MW and a fleece to go in a field for a few hours, you need a vet!
- People who buy horses but are complete novices and don't know what even a flash strap is.
- Mucky beds. My boy is on deep litter but always has a nice looking bed once mucked out. You can't see any wet anywhere, which is the point but seems so often overlooked.
- People who don't wear hats and people who then claim it's their head, forgetting about those around them should they suffer an injury.
- People who don't wear hi viz ('Oh, but my horse is grey so easily seen....).
- People who judge others on their horse (I have a 13.3hh pony and am 21, ergo I'm an idiot who owns a common pony who should be with a 9 year old).
- 3 ring gags.
- Disrespectful liveries.
- People who ride on the road and are discourteous to road users.
- People who boot their horse to the eyeballs for turnout. 99% of field injuries that I have seen have been on an area that a boot wouldn't cover. And it just looks daft.

There are many more but I'm just waiting for my hypertension to ease


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

MileAMinute - and *breathe*


----------



## MileAMinute (24 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			MileAMinute - and *breathe* 

Click to expand...

I'm trying, I'm trying!


----------



## Charley657 (24 March 2013)

That one person on the yard who thinks they know everything and are extremely bossy/won't take no for an answer types. 

People on here who rip apart new members or post something from on line for others to degrade and make fun of. 

People who are too overweight to ride their horse so instead decide to breed from their mares instead.  

Me replying to this thread I sound like a right moan.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I am shamelessly annoyed by women who wear belted jods with a vest tucked in who then proceed to ride moving nothing but their damn stomach muscles. 

*This post was brought to you by  the feelings of jealousy and irrational hatred*
		
Click to expand...

Nothing irrational about that


----------



## tankgirl1 (24 March 2013)

Willful ignorance
Indiscriminate breeding


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2013)

PapaFrita said:



			Ohh!! I've seen those on eBay. Are they awful then? They look fine in the photos although the price did seem far too low.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they have all the girth straps on the same piece of cheap webbing. The stirp bars are rough and sharp and would rub through the leathers. In addition they can only be used with the hinge in the upwards position, so unsafe should you fall off. The flocking is really hard and very lumpy too. I was swayed by the 'German' reference I guess as have had good quality cheap German tack before. But these are actually made in India! Rant over.


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I am shamelessly annoyed by women who wear belted jods with a vest tucked in who then proceed to ride moving nothing but their damn stomach muscles. 

*This post was brought to you by  the feelings of jealousy and irrational hatred*
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dumbo (24 March 2013)

I agree with most of these.
One of mine is closed minded people. I've recently gone bitless with my ex racer and had very little support from other people on my yard... They told me a stronger bit is the only option. My horse is now the happiest and most relaxed i've ever known him to be ridden in a bitless bridle


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2013)

Dumbo said:



			I agree with most of these.
One of mine is closed minded people. I've recently gone bitless with my ex racer and had very little support from other people on my yard... They told me a stronger bit is the only option. My horse is now the happiest and most relaxed i've ever known him to be ridden in a bitless bridle 

Click to expand...

I agree. Most horses I have tried bitless go far better that way. Sadly, my main interest is dressage and they don't allow bitless. Doesn't stop me doing the majority of my schooling and teaching of new movements bitless though.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 March 2013)

You'd be surprised at how many exracers go well bitless. We had a horse in training that no matter what bit we tried he was never happy in his mouth and thus was continually sore. He was useless so was sold on and he is now quite happily hunting and sjing in a Dr Cooks.


----------



## Cortez (24 March 2013)

The wonderful, and seemingly nowadays very common, combination of ignorance and laziness. These are two conditions that do not do well in any horse-related situation.


----------



## BWa (24 March 2013)

Argggg! Threads like this!


----------



## Shantara (24 March 2013)

BWa said:



			Argggg! Threads like this!
		
Click to expand...

I hear ya, buddy.


----------



## Shysmum (24 March 2013)

idiots who are in a two rear wheel drive mazda sports cars, venturing  along tiny local tracks as the A66 is closed,  during a serious snow session and drifting.  Then get grounded on snow. Block the road. Try and help dig out, push back, push forward, in a bloomin blizzard. One hour later. Call the AA. 

If the weather man says it's a  bit snowy and not to venture out - do not drive on tiny lanes unless you have a 4 x 4, a shovel, grit, coffee and bloody warm clothing. 

rant over.


----------



## MrsNorris (24 March 2013)

Novices who buy youngsters, screw them up and then blame the horse, its happening on our yard now and its really hard to watch. Person in question thinks he knows it all and won't take ANY advice. Poor, poor horse


----------



## MileAMinute (24 March 2013)

Nah said:



			I hear ya, buddy.
		
Click to expand...

People that read threads that they don't like and then proceed to comment on how they don't like them


----------



## Natch (24 March 2013)

The almost compulsory need to use a flash noseband. If your horse opens his mouth it's because it's uncomfortable in there! 

Those who do the flash strap up so tight that your horse had his teeth strapped together. You try running with your jaw clenched shut and see how you like it.


----------



## Shantara (24 March 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			People that read threads that they don't like and then proceed to comment on how they don't like them 

Click to expand...

People who comment about comments they don't like  I feel this could go around for a while  hehe


----------



## MileAMinute (24 March 2013)

Nah said:



			People who comment about comments they don't like  I feel this could go around for a while  hehe
		
Click to expand...

Touché!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 March 2013)

Re flash straps. Agree, too tight is just stupid. I don't use them. However, they can serve a purpose. Such as in racing. Horses can't breathe through their mouths so not a good analogy about trying to run with your mouth clamped shut. But some horses will lob their tongue about and roll it back and it will cause issues to proper airway function. And no not because hands are pulling their mouth open. They do serve a purpose and can be fitted correctly. 

Terri


----------



## BWa (24 March 2013)

Ha ha Nah, I daren't start sharing what annoys me about this thread... So many people who know best! I do love you all really!


----------



## Flibble (24 March 2013)

People


----------



## amandap (24 March 2013)

Natch said:



			Those who do the flash strap up so tight that your horse had his teeth strapped together. You try running with your jaw clenched shut and see how you like it.
		
Click to expand...

I've just been reading a thread on another forum about how a relaxed jaw is key to the horse being able to use it's back and abdominal muscles properly so it can carry us and do what we ask. Makes sense to me, any jaw tension (or resistance) is going to cause tension elsewhere in the body.


----------



## Natch (24 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Re flash straps. Agree, too tight is just stupid. I don't use them. However, they can serve a purpose. Such as in racing. Horses can't breathe through their mouths so not a good analogy about trying to run with your mouth clamped shut. But some horses will lob their tongue about and roll it back and it will cause issues to proper airway function. And no not because hands are pulling their mouth open. They do serve a purpose and can be fitted correctly. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Hi Terri

I'm not concerned that a flash prevents mouth breathing which as you say isn't something that occurs in horses, but how every concussive force is felt through gritted teeth 

Interesting to hear that about tongues and airway function, not heard that before 

Of course there is a place for flashes, but on the whole I'd argue they are generally being used to fix a symptom, not a cause. And I've been guilty of that.


----------



## PapaFrita (24 March 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Yes, they have all the girth straps on the same piece of cheap webbing. The stirp bars are rough and sharp and would rub through the leathers. In addition they can only be used with the hinge in the upwards position, so unsafe should you fall off. The flocking is really hard and very lumpy too. I was swayed by the 'German' reference I guess as have had good quality cheap German tack before. But these are actually made in India! Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

Horrendous!! So what's the 'German' bit then? I have an Argie saddle and it's actually very very good (not that Germany and Argentina are anywhere near each other  )


----------



## amandap (24 March 2013)

Flashes can affect breathing if fitted too low and/or too tight.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (24 March 2013)

Nah said:



			I hear ya, buddy.
		
Click to expand...

Great minds


----------



## Shantara (24 March 2013)

BWa said:



			Ha ha Nah, I daren't start sharing what annoys me about this thread... So many people who know best! I do love you all really!
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes I want to throttle people on here, but like you said, I love you all really!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 March 2013)

I'm definitely not saying the thing about the flash to be mean. Bad fitting and too tight are nightmares. I just don't have the need for them at the moment. 

With all these threads it's personal preference. I'm more likely to take the p out of myself quicker than someone else. Because I don't agree with something doesn't mean someone isn't using it correctly and successfully. So I do try to put it all in perspective. 

Terri


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2013)

I don't like flashes at all.


----------



## windand rain (24 March 2013)

People
who keep fat animals over winter in stables then muzzle or stable them in summer to "control weight"
Poor beggars are always shut up and starving hungry
The slight misconception that horses living out cause more damage to fields than those kept in for months
Keeping horses in 24/7 any time of year
Feed companies that should have learned by now horses dont need carbs and particularly sugar in their diet so stop flogging it 
cereals and sugars in feeds that are disguised every bag should by law have to say if they contain either so it is easy to distinguish what is what and in big letters on the front not in a tiny print on the back
Muzzles I hate muzzles it doesnt take much effort to never need one but my ponies must be clever as they have yet to make one they cant get off.
they also reduce the level of fibre going through a horse so can cause  ulcers they are also culprits in tooth damage and poor dentition


----------



## Fii (24 March 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			I dare, because I was asked, via the title of the thread, to comment on issues I find myself being 'shamefully judgemental' about, which is precisely what I have done. Please note the word 'shamefully' in the title. I can recommend a dictionary, should you need to clarify the meaning. 

I don't have any guilt and neither do I feel small. Furthermore I suspect that all of the posts commenting on a persons weight, for example, don't feel guilty about the fact that it may be offensive to others here. Nor should they. We are all entitled to a view. 

For the record, I am actually dyslexic  and have worked and continue to work exceptionally hard to ensure that my spelling, use of english and grammar are correct - as a mark of respect for all those who have to or choose to read it. 

How dare you berate me, for expressing a view I was invited to make?
		
Click to expand...

This is a horse forum not an English lesson, i left school a long long time  ago, if anyone pulls me up on my spelling and grammar on here they will get short shrift from me!!


----------



## Littlelegs (24 March 2013)

So many of these, which are mainly covered by amymays 'stupid people' comment. Basically people who don't have their horses best interests as even a remote consideration. 
   Also the phrase 'real women' used with derogatory comments about thin people, as though thigh measurement has any bearing on how feminine a woman is.


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			So many of these, which are mainly covered by amymays 'stupid people' comment. Basically people who don't have their horses best interests as even a remote consideration. 
   Also the phrase 'real women' used with derogatory comments about thin people, as though thigh measurement has any bearing on how feminine a woman is.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry? Did you say something stick lady? 

I bet you tuck your bloody top in your jods don't you ? Grrrrrrr!


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Sorry? Did you say something stick lady? 

Click to expand...

I heard a squeak in the background...  I thought it was a mouse, not a _real_ woman 



(self confessed lard-arse here)


----------



## Flame_ (24 March 2013)

FWIW, I'd like it if the spelling and grammar police could let more things go, it is a chat forum not an english exam, but tbf this is a thread asking people to share what they are judgmental about and I think one or two people are over-reacting a bit.


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 March 2013)

Flame_ said:



			FWIW, I'd like it if the spelling and grammar police could let more things go, it is a chat forum not an english exam, but tbf this is a thread asking people to share what they are judgmental about and I think one or two people are over-reacting a bit. 

Click to expand...

How dare you share your opinion on this subject!


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 March 2013)

JFTD said:



			I heard a squeak in the background...  I thought it was a mouse, not a _real_ woman 



(self confessed lard-arse here)
		
Click to expand...

She hasn't come back. Do you think she has slipped down the plug hole or between the cracks in the pavement?


*think I have now pushed it too far and she is going to come back and call me a fat cow*


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			She hasn't come back. Do you think she has slipped down the plug hole or between the cracks in the pavement?


*think I have now pushed it too far and she is going to come back and call me a fat cow*
		
Click to expand...

No I think she was so upset by your comment, she developed stable vices, weaved off two more pounds and slipped into a two dimensional reality whereby she can no longer interact with a 3-D universe.

Not a problem for us fat cattle-types   I'm thinking of taking up windsucking as the latest fad diet...


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 March 2013)

JFTD said:



			No I think she was so upset by your comment, she developed stable vices, weaved off two more pounds and slipped into a two dimensional reality whereby she can no longer interact with a 3-D universe.

Not a problem for us fat cattle-types   I'm thinking of taking up windsucking as the latest fad diet...
		
Click to expand...


I did an actual LOL at this. I did not, spit tea all over my laptop or snort wine up my nose, or laugh 'til I cried. Must try harder.


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I did an actual LOL at this. I did not, spit tea all over my laptop or snort wine up my nose, or laugh 'til I cried. Must try harder.
		
Click to expand...

I would be impressed if you had simultaneously inhaled wine up your nose and spat tea over your laptop...


----------



## PiebaldRosie (24 March 2013)

People who don't treat their horses with respect and kindness.
Unnecessary gadgets.
People who don't realise how lucky they are to be horse owners in the first place and take it for granted.

That's generally it, although dirty tack/numnahs/saddlecloths are also a bugbear


----------



## Littlelegs (24 March 2013)

I was here all along billy, I'd just turned sideways so I was invisible. I was actually so upset, I had to go & make a few rounds of cheese & onion toasties & hot chocolate to dip my mars bars in. But I will defend myself enough to say I do NOT tuck my tops in! I either wear stupidly long ones, or being a gangly person they are too short & ride up, displaying knobbly spine most attractively. I do have an advantage though, in summer I can ride in vest top & jods & use the hollows of my collar bone to store phone & cigs!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 March 2013)

Well I'm having a cupcake Littleg's. Another not so "real women" here too. 

Terri


----------



## hayinamanger (24 March 2013)

People who give laminitis, the most painful and crippling disease, the cute, cosy little name 'lami'.


----------



## Shysmum (24 March 2013)

cupcake  ???    oooooooo...


----------



## Nicnac (24 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			use the hollows of my collar bone to store phone & cigs!
		
Click to expand...

That is the best motivation I have ever seen to get down to 10% of my horses weight (as per Daily Fail )  It will only take me a year to get down to 43kgs so lucky horsey will have some down time.....


----------



## OldNag (24 March 2013)

People who always look elegant,whatever, whenever. I never seem to escape the Worzel Gummage look when I am around horses.


----------



## Auslander (24 March 2013)

4x4 said:



			Alternatively, people who think they are working their horse on a lunge from a headcollar with no side reins at all!
		
Click to expand...

I do that. My horse hasn't done too badly considering..


----------



## Jesstickle (24 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Re flash straps. Agree, too tight is just stupid. I don't use them. However, they can serve a purpose. Such as in racing. Horses can't breathe through their mouths so not a good analogy about trying to run with your mouth clamped shut. But some horses will lob their tongue about and roll it back and it will cause issues to proper airway function. And no not because hands are pulling their mouth open. They do serve a purpose and can be fitted correctly. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...




Natch said:



			Hi Terri

I'm not concerned that a flash prevents mouth breathing which as you say isn't something that occurs in horses, but how every concussive force is felt through gritted teeth 

Interesting to hear that about tongues and airway function, not heard that before 

Of course there is a place for flashes, but on the whole I'd argue they are generally being used to fix a symptom, not a cause. And I've been guilty of that.
		
Click to expand...

I have a paper on that somewhere done by Rossdales. I will try and look it out, it's quite an easy one to read and it does conclude that horses with their mouths kept shut take in more air I think. Although I haven't read it for a while so don't quote me on that


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 March 2013)

Ha! @LL. I love a bit of what I call 'Dragon Spine'. My incredibly thin and beautiful sister also displays hers at times. Go eat some more pies, the fewer there are on the shelves for me to buy the better!


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2013)

OldNag said:



			People who always look elegant,whatever, whenever. I never seem to escape the Worzel Gummage look when I am around horses.
		
Click to expand...

I rock Worzel Gummage chique all the time.  When "scarecrow" come back into fashion, I will be so on trend


----------



## indie999 (24 March 2013)

I am an expert
I am right
I am never wrong
I am slim
I am fat 
I am perfect is that enough now? 
Shame not everyone is like me.
Good night.


----------



## Littlelegs (24 March 2013)

Lol at dragon spine, I shall use that in future!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 March 2013)

There are lots of things, many of them mentioned above but the one that really winds me up is;

Posters on here who ask for advice and then come up with as many reasons as possible to not take the emminently sensible advice given. 

I also get annoyed by those who think that they have become experts because they have some micky-mouse degree from  a 'university' that no-one has ever heard of.
They are very often the same people.


----------



## Delicious_D (24 March 2013)

^^^^ agreed


----------



## Queenbee (25 March 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			There are lots of things, many of them mentioned above but the one that really winds me up is;

Posters on here who ask for advice and then come up with as many reasons as possible to not take the emminently sensible advice given. 

I also get annoyed by those who think that they have become experts because they have some micky-mouse degree from  a 'university' that no-one has ever heard of.
They are very often the same people.
		
Click to expand...




Delicious_D said:



			^^^^ agreed
		
Click to expand...


Can't imagine which thread you are referring to


----------



## Littlelegs (25 March 2013)

And another, tackling the symptoms without even looking at the cause, happens in so many situations. Eg horse is bargey on way in at night. Don't bother changing your routine so it isn't left out 2hrs after the rest & coming in starving, just whack a dually on. Horse naps, don't bother considering its young & green & needs its confidence building, whack it for disobedience. Horse is too lively to ride, don't bother thinking that 24/7 stabling & comp mix might not be conducive to an hours slow plod, just mix some calmer in with the mollassed feed & stick a load of gadgets on. Horse pulls, don't even consider your riding or its training, buy a waterford.


----------



## Moomin1 (25 March 2013)

Over rugging is a massive bug bear of mine.  2 hw's, a mw, and a fleece on a shetland is absolutely insane and quite often I find some of the rugging regimes of posters on this forum borderline a welfare issue.

Tack.  There was a thread on here not so long ago of someone jumping their horse in an indoor school over a 1ft course of jumps, with a five point breastplate, stud girth, and fly veil on. 

The word 'rescue' being so over used and fashionable these days.  If someone so much as buys a horse with no topline and a cracked hoof they have 'rescued it'.

People who seem to think that everyone on this forum should only say fluffy wuffy nicey things and suck up to other posters.  The term 'if you haven't got anything nice to say, don't say it' really gets on my goat. If we all had that attitude in life people would be getting away with allsorts left, right and centre and advice giving would be a crime! 

People who have horses yet lack the most basic of knowledge. Things as simple as what a flash noseband is, or what the 'function' of a cavesson noseband is, or posting pics of a simple basic common ailment such as rainscald or mud fever, and asking what on earth it could be, really is shocking.


----------



## Serenity087 (25 March 2013)

Sorry... this one's going to upset people!

People who rely on the word of a so called "professional saddle fitter" to fit the most important piece of tack they'll ever own, then blindly sit on it regardless of whether their horse changes shape, whether how they ride changes, whether the saddle gets worn and then argue "but the fitter said it fit" when you point out they're hurting their horses.

Why are horse owners so incapable of paying attention to how a saddle sits?

Pee's me off a good 'un!


----------



## lastchancer (25 March 2013)

People who spend all winter stuffing haylege, feed and many supplements into their mostly stabled, scarcely worked horses, then wonder why; 1, It's virtually unridable 2, It goes off it's feet when they turn it out on the spring grass. 
And then spend the whole summer trying to get weight off.

People putting small kids/toddlers with no hats, up on big tied up horses for a photo.

Feet not in stirrups correctly, and not corrected by instructor.

Smoking on yards is the worst though.


----------



## AngieandBen (25 March 2013)

Liveries not coming to see to their horses until after 9am on weekends, the horses don't know its a weekend and you want a lie in!

Owners not getting the farrier until the shoes are either worn to the hoof or they fall off, even though they have been on for nearly three months 

Not taking the time or effort to understand about everything, ie feed, feet, tack etc.

People not getting the vet out sooner if their horse has something wrong with it


----------



## Goldenstar (25 March 2013)

I am too lazy to be truely judgemental .


----------



## lme (25 March 2013)

It is probably because I'm not competitive (at least where my horses are concerned) but I don't like seeing horses / ponies being treated as disposable bits of sports equipment.  To me, they are family members.


----------



## Wagtail (25 March 2013)

Loving the fatty/thinny war going on...

Another thing -

What's the point in buying a £200 comfort bridle with padded headpiece, browband and noseband, if you are going to strap on a thin flash and fasten it so tight it must be stopping the blood supply?


----------



## *hic* (25 March 2013)

Or the heavily padded crank nosebands - I mean what IS the point. To make it "comfortable" when you've cranked it up so hard the leather's stretching?


----------



## Wagtail (25 March 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			Or the heavily padded crank nosebands - I mean what IS the point. To make it "comfortable" when you've cranked it up so hard the leather's stretching?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Centauress (25 March 2013)

So what about Rugging a Shetland thats Been Clipped Either because its in Work or For Health Reasons?????


----------



## Gloi (25 March 2013)

Centauress said:



			So what about Rugging a Shetland thats Been Clipped Either because its in Work or For Health Reasons?????
		
Click to expand...

What about it?


----------



## Coldfeet! (25 March 2013)

lme said:



			It is probably because I'm not competitive (at least where my horses are concerned) but I don't like seeing horses / ponies being treated as disposable bits of sports equipment.  To me, they are family members.
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## Amymay (25 March 2013)

AngieandBen said:



			Liveries not coming to see to their horses until after 9am on weekends, the horses don't know its a weekend and you want a lie in!
		
Click to expand...

OMG - I am soooo with you on that one.


----------



## Centauress (25 March 2013)

Gloi said:



			What about it?
		
Click to expand...

Re People on Here Saying That They HATE Seeing Shetlands Rugged....


----------



## Littlelegs (25 March 2013)

And the 'my horse likes a wkend lie in' crowd always finish off by 3 or so at wkend too, presumably cos the horse enjoys a quiet early night in bed too.


----------



## ShadowFlame (25 March 2013)

AngieandBen said:



			Liveries not coming to see to their horses until after 9am on weekends, the horses don't know its a weekend and you want a lie in!
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one, though turnout at 12 and bring in at 3 is more the norm round here... because they need a lie-in, and they have stuff to do. I heard a good one yesterday, actually. "I was snowed in on my drive. By the time I got the car out it was nearly midday, and I figured that someone would've given her some hay by that time so there was no rush". She turned up mid-afternoon to muck out, and horse was left in all day. She didn't ask anyone to put hay in, she assumed.

There's also the people who insist on leaving stabled 24/7 purely for convenience, then get upset with horse when they barge and drag them across the yard. Seen a couple of those lately.


----------



## Luci07 (25 March 2013)

Actually for me, its when as soon as the horse isn't quite right, the immediate reaction is vet, full body scan and PANIC. Where as a dose of common sense is often all that is needed. Truly amazed at the amount of people who complain their horse has changed character/becoming unrideable and then it transpires said horse is only being ridden once a week whereas it was worked more previously. Or turned out more. Or a baby horse "suddenly"being horrid. They are babies, most try their luck. And of course, the "buy a saddle off ebay and it will fit". It might, if you knew you needed a specific saddle..


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (25 March 2013)

Professional saddle fitting but must have breastplates for hacking or low level activities or saddle slips. 

I myself have gone through 2 saddles on the last year as my big girl did indeed change shapes. I could have had my saddler out to reflock but wanted a new to me one. And indeed a saddle can be made to fit your horse by master Saddlers. As in flocking, yes the saddle has to fit in other areas. But this isn't the rocket science people make it out to be. Honestly it isn't. If you haven't got a clue about saddle fit then learn. This does not mean any ole cheap piece of crap will do. Also does not mean you have to spend 2k and tell everyone horses need "custom" saddles. I watched the crowd here pay 2k sterling for a saddle that retails at 1200 sterling. For that the saddle was missing the flap that covers the girth buckles. It sits way too high on the horse and slips around. The previous "custom" saddle was too narrow at the wither and too wide down the center. Quite strange. A little education and common sense goes a long way. I brought my ancient re flocked Stuebben out for the fitter when he was here. It fits my 18yo TB. Not the others. He couldn't believe the quality of a saddle made in the 60's, yup that's right. Still not even worn. Tried to buy it. No way. Fits Frank to a tee! 

And like Lucie says, panic at every little thing and needing a vet for the slightest of things. It is possible to treat certain things yourself. Again common sense. Just because you throw money at something doesn't mean you're superior. And if you don't doesn't mean you're neglectful or stupid. 

Terri


----------



## HeresHoping (25 March 2013)

I've got one that actually, I am beginning to doubt my own sanity over (having seen that dressage pic on the other thread).

Flash nosebands.  If you must wear them.  I was always told the strap on the flash should point downwards.  I say always told, but many years ago a well-intending Uni student made a mockery of the fact that I had the loose end facing upwards by pulling me out in front of the clinic and asking the other three members what was wrong with the picture.  They all piped up straight away that my flash strap was pointing the wrong way and that an AI should know better.  Given that the horse was handed to me like that it was a lesson learned with a heavy underline - doesn't matter who has tacked up, always check!

So forever more I have been surreptitiously turning them round on the horses that I ride with a quiet 'tut'.


----------



## RunToEarth (25 March 2013)

People who buy horses as the natural progression from being at a riding school for a year or so, with nothing more than a basic ability to stay on the horse, and some concept of "mucking out" and then spend half their life on HHO reading threads that for all they know are completely inaccurate, and then diagnosing their horse with x, y and z based on that. 

Buying a horse based on your abilities is a very sensbile thing to do, but if you don't know what a nose band's purpose is, are not sure how many rugs to put on without consulting the forum and cannot identify even the most basic problems a horse may suffer from - don't buy a horse. 

Equine fashion & every one else's opinion. I tend to start with a very basic set of kit, if I think it needs something else I will ask three other people what they think and go on that. I'm not a fan of putting everything in a gag "just in case".


----------



## RunToEarth (25 March 2013)

Actually the one that really got me this weekend just gone was "oh god, it's so cold out there, the horses would hate it, they're having a duvet day, they're so happy to be in and warm."

Horses (well, any horse I have ever had the pleasure of meeting) do not have duvet days. They don't really mind what the weather is doing, ours know that 7.30 is going out time, and I would be hard pushed to persuade them it was cold and snowy just because I could not be bothered to go outside in the cold to do them. 

They are like hippos, they do not care what the weather is doing, they go out 365 days a year regardless and to the best of my knowledge they seem to like it that way, if they don't want to come in they stay out, no bother. Why people taylor their horses routines depending on the weather/their plans confuses me.


----------



## Jesstickle (25 March 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			Actually the one that really got me this weekend just gone was "oh god, it's so cold out there, the horses would hate it, they're having a duvet day, they're so happy to be in and warm."

Horses (well, any horse I have ever had the pleasure of meeting) do not have duvet days. They don't really mind what the weather is doing, ours know that 7.30 is going out time, and I would be hard pushed to persuade them it was cold and snowy just because I could not be bothered to go outside in the cold to do them. 

They are like hippos, they do not care what the weather is doing, they go out 365 days a year regardless and to the best of my knowledge they seem to like it that way, if they don't want to come in they stay out, no bother. Why people taylor their horses routines depending on the weather/their plans confuses me.
		
Click to expand...

RTE if you would like to explain that to mine that would be great. I put her out at 8 this morning, went up at 11 to muck out cos I'm on holiday and she was pacing the fence line in the mud to come in. 

Haylage untouched and it wasn't just because she had seen me because I snuck up on her and spied 

You are lucky yours will stay out happily in all weathers , I wish mine would. She is genuinely happier inside when the weather is really rubbish. Which is annoying because I much prefer her to be outside but equally I'm not going to let her fret all day, eat nothing and lose condition


----------



## PolarSkye (25 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			And like Lucie says, panic at every little thing and needing a vet for the slightest of things. It is possible to treat certain things yourself. Again common sense. Just because you throw money at something doesn't mean you're superior. And if you don't doesn't mean you're neglectful or stupid. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Well said Terri (and Lucie) . . . common sense is a wonderful thing when correctly applied.  Joint fluid gushing down the leg?  Get the horse to the vet ASAP.  A superficial graze/cut?  Clean it up with warm water a little hibiscrub and apply some sort of anti-bacterial agent to it.  Keep an eye on it and if there's heat/puffiness, get the vet out.  It isn't rocket science.

P


----------



## RunToEarth (25 March 2013)

Oh dear that doesn't sound fun, my old mare did used to bring herself in when she felt the weather was too awful for her. 

But I presume you put her out most days, even if she only stays out for a short time? What annoys me are people who make that decision for the horse - the lady this weekend who hadn't even been to hers because they wouldn't want to go out in this. 

Ours come in early if they are stood at the gate, I think they know I can see them from the kitchen window - Jerry is good at pulling his "hey lady, blowing a gale, coming in time please" face at me  But regardless I will always turn them out - let them decide if the weather is too pants for them.


----------



## PolarSkye (25 March 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			Actually the one that really got me this weekend just gone was "oh god, it's so cold out there, the horses would hate it, they're having a duvet day, they're so happy to be in and warm."

Horses (well, any horse I have ever had the pleasure of meeting) do not have duvet days. They don't really mind what the weather is doing, ours know that 7.30 is going out time, and I would be hard pushed to persuade them it was cold and snowy just because I could not be bothered to go outside in the cold to do them. 

They are like hippos, they do not care what the weather is doing, they go out 365 days a year regardless and to the best of my knowledge they seem to like it that way, if they don't want to come in they stay out, no bother. Why people taylor their horses routines depending on the weather/their plans confuses me.
		
Click to expand...

Not mine.  I'm having to feed him lunch and rug him up to the eyeballs b/c there is just no grass out there for him at the moment and if I don't he makes it known that he wants to come in by first pacing and then galloping along the fence line - expending precious calories.  

On Saturday, I turned him out . . . watched him walk across the field and end up on stilts and when I went to catch him to de-ice his feet he actually sighed and followed me to the gate . . . he spent the day in, happily munching on ad lib hay and was calm and chilled.  

Obviously, I would rather he was in than out . . . but when the weather makes it unsafe for him to be out, he stays in . . . and he doesn't mind one bit.

P


----------



## Jesstickle (25 March 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			Oh dear that doesn't sound fun, my old mare did used to bring herself in when she felt the weather was too awful for her. 

But I presume you put her out most days, even if she only stays out for a short time? What annoys me are people who make that decision for the horse - the lady this weekend who hadn't even been to hers because they wouldn't want to go out in this. 

Ours come in early if they are stood at the gate, I think they know I can see them from the kitchen window - Jerry is good at pulling his "hey lady, blowing a gale, coming in time please" face at me  But regardless I will always turn them out - let them decide if the weather is too pants for them.
		
Click to expand...

I try to. When I am at work sometimes I can't manage it or can't do more than half an hour first thing though because I work full time and it's forty minutes from the yard to work so no popping back and by quarter to six she would be belting round in a fury! 

She is being a perfect menace about it at the moment. It's tough though I don't want to ride something that hasn't been out for weeks so out she will go this week! Mares 

ETS: I would leave her to it but she is a nightmare for being a bit too fond of the vets AND she gets laminitis if she gets really stressed. She's a bit high maintenance. Good job she's pretty!


----------



## RunToEarth (25 March 2013)

Jesstickle said:



			I try to. When I am at work sometimes I can't manage it or can't do more than half an hour first thing though because I work full time and it's forty minutes from the yard to work so no popping back and by quarter to six she would be belting round in a fury! 

She is being a perfect menace about it at the moment. It's tough though I don't want to ride something that hasn't been out for weeks so out she will go this week! Mares 

Click to expand...

It is a nightmare, I can remember being on limited turnout at uni and just dreading having to get on my old horse! 

The comment about them being like hippos was specifically referring to our boys - I am not suggesting that everyone else's horses wallow about like ours do, they are an odd bunch!


----------



## Amymay (25 March 2013)

I've never had a horse minding a 'duvet day' either, because of vile weather.


----------



## DJ (25 March 2013)

Wagtail said:



			So what are yours?
		
Click to expand...


People in general tbh ... lol ..... i`m a bit of a loner, having been bitless and barefoot, and classed as the local loonie for so long.

Makes me laugh when i see horses strapped up to the nines, trotting sideways down the roads, sweated up, eyes on stalks etc .... yet me and my lad in a halter, riding buckle end, chilled out enjoying each others company are the village weirdos


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (25 March 2013)

OK, this is going to make me unpopular.

People who refer to themselves as "so and so's mum" or refer to "that's my baby".
No you're not, you're the owner.

If you were their mum/dad, you would do the horse equivalent of letting them grow up, get drunk occasionally, make silly mistakes and wave them off to Uni or on a tour of the world, date unsuitable men/women and possibly end up holding the baby or in some cases change from being a man/woman to a woman/man.

And if they never, ever did what you wanted, you'd just put up and decide to live with what they wanted.


----------



## FairyLights (25 March 2013)

This is one of the great H&H threads. Thanks OP for starting it.


----------



## onmybreak (25 March 2013)

I always thought mine would hate duvet days so out he went every day. Then he got a swollen leg from mudfever so had to stay in a few days. The day he went back out he looked at me as if to say "Hey carrot lady what the heck are you doing putting me out in this?, I was quite comfy in my nice warm stable with a v large haynet" 

Now I don't fret over it as much knowing he is perfectly happy to be in on particularly wet and nasty days.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (25 March 2013)

thanks for comments on flashes. I agree they needed to be needed, not just used because they came with the bridle. Agree with the not too tight it cuts the blood supply off or effectes breathing. Bit.....I was told (recently by an instructor0 that unless it is tight enough the horse just sets his jaw against it to take up the slack, so making it worse.


Dont hate ignorance - ignorance only means not knowing something, there are an awful lot of things I am ignorant about (and so are you) - because I dont know what i dont know so cant go and find out about it! But I do try and learn - hence asking aboiut flashes!


----------



## wench (25 March 2013)

People in here who think that DIY is the only way to keep a horse. Apparantly if your on full livery, you can't possibly develop a "bond" with your horse... yet they can develop a "bond" with their horse by just shovelling up it's ****e...


----------



## coffeeandabagel (25 March 2013)

wench said:



			yet they can develop a "bond" with their horse by just shovelling up it's ****e...
		
Click to expand...

Well there is an awful lot can be gained from shovelling **** - or lack of it. Size, colour, consistancy, smell, location, amount........ LOL


----------



## diamonddogs (26 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			...Just because you throw money at something doesn't mean you're superior. And if you don't doesn't mean you're neglectful or stupid.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to frame this and hang it up on the noticeboard at the yard! I won't spend a penny on anything unless I have to (love the moneysaving tips threads, and most of my horsey cosmetics are bought from the human sections in Home Bargains for a fraction of the cost you'd pay in a tack shop) which means more cash for things that *really* matter.

I must be a ridiculously judgemental person, as I wholeheartedly agree with just about every post on this thread. 

But in particular:

Baby horses who are learning how to be riding horses being trussed up in all sorts of unnecessary gadgets - if you buy a baby horse you should have the time and patience to take it slow and sure - there are no shortcuts if you want a well mannered horse, be it on the ground or under saddle.

Over rugging, or not applying common sense - a horse on my yard was wearing three rugs last week. He was then clipped, and I saw him running about the field with a single rug on, with the neck turned back, and there was no way he'd got it like that by himself.

Lie-ins at the weekend. Or any day for that matter. Your average horse doesn't appreciate breaks in routine - it unsettles them. Unless your routine is leaving them standing hock deep in filth because your routine happens to be visiting the yard at 2pm.	

Keeping them in for no reason - like someone's already said, chuck them in the field and if they don't like it, leave them for an hour then let them come back in. Conversely, leaving them hanging round the gate for hours on end when you're around to fetch them in. Common sense again!

Know-alls. I've been around horses for over forty years, and rarely a day goes by when I don't learn something new, or learn a better way of doing things, and it drives me insane when someone who doesn't know me or my horse telling me that their way is the only way.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Just because you throw money at something doesn't mean you're superior. And if you don't doesn't mean you're neglectful or stupid. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

That one goes both ways lots of people assume you are stupid because you can throw money at things.


----------



## olop (26 March 2013)

Know-it-alls & lack of common sense - unfortunately the horse world seems to attract these kind of people


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (26 March 2013)

GS, surely you know how I meant it. Please. I've had major vet bills myself and never regretted them. That's not what I'm on about. 

Terri


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			GS, surely you know how I meant it. Please. I've had major vet bills myself and never regretted them. That's not what I'm on about. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Oh I was not getting at you , I was just saying I run across exactly the opposite .


----------



## hessy12 (26 March 2013)

amymay said:



			Stupid people.  There's a plethora on here at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

There are a lot of them everywhere!


----------



## hessy12 (26 March 2013)

People who ride horses into the ground
people who neglect
people who breed irresponsibly
over use of not needed gadgets
bad riders
The list could go on and on and on.....


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (26 March 2013)

GS, I'm sure it's not nice being told that. I use Polar Skye as an example. Her horse got kicked, joint fluid coming out, vet wasn't an option. 

More what I was getting at is a horse ridden 10 times a year. Lives in 4 shoes because "she's not cheap". I'm assuming that's a jab at me as Im the only one else here and some of mine are bare and all bare behind. Going to get said horse xrayed because he still has a hitch behind after all the chiro and osteo. The horse is just a real bad mover with bad conformation and no matter what they do or don't find it's not going to make a difference to his "performance career". And why the vet she works for hasn't tried giving her lessons on conformation is beyond me. Mentions how money is no object at any opportunity. Slightly different version to reality but whatever. And it's all that and the expensive this and that her horse needs and is going to get and yet he gets a simple cut she doesn't notice that we mention and we get that's nothing. Woops quite swelled and yucky now cue antibiotics all of which could have been avoided had we not been dreaming of hock exrays. 

Terri


----------



## Tobiano (26 March 2013)

oo what fun being allowed to be judgemental!

so my pet hates are...

people who are judgemental most of the time
people who interfere with other peoples horses, especially hitting them!
inconsiderate people.  Who leave gates open, lights on, borrow stuff and ruin it, use the last bale of hay/shavings/bit of hot water
most adverts for horses - overbent/ jumped too much too young/ ridden badly/ 'not enough time to fulfil his potential' etc etc etc
indiscriminate breeding especially from mares who are too naughty to be ridden
people who don't realise how lucky they are and blame everyone else for their problems


----------



## Centauress (26 March 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			People who buy horses as the natural progression from being at a riding school for a year or so, with nothing more than a basic ability to stay on the horse, and some concept of "mucking out" 

Buying a horse based on your abilities is a very sensbile thing to do, but if you don't know what a nose band's purpose is, are not sure how many rugs to put on without consulting the forum and cannot identify even the most basic problems a horse may suffer from - don't buy a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry But We ALL Had to Start Somewhere....


----------



## *hic* (26 March 2013)

Centauress said:



			Sorry But We ALL Had to Start Somewhere....
		
Click to expand...

And for many of us it was acquiring knowledge before a horse. If you don't know the basics may I recommend the Pony Club Manual of Horsemanship


^^^ btw for those who are watching for my "off" posts, that's a helpful suggestion and one that many people would do well to take up


----------



## flitz02 (26 March 2013)

People who try to sell on sick,injured or elderly horses/ponies ......makes my blood boil....why cant they just have the balls to do the decent thing & PTS!


----------



## nostromo70 (26 March 2013)

All of you judgmental ppl. Never new there were so many perfect horse owners.


----------



## dressedkez (26 March 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Some of us occasionally get called judgemental when we comment on some topics that are regularly discussed. Whilst I maintain that horse welfare is the reason for virtually all of my arguments, I admit that there are one or two topics on which I am judgemental, but I think, justifiably so. My own bugbears relating to horses are:

Keeping horses alone (I don't mean individual turnout here).
People who are too heavy to ride their horses (but they ride them anyway).
Allowing horses to drop too much weight in winter (as a lazy way to counter the summer gorging, or at least using this as an excuse )
Over feeding on starchy hard feed
Allowing horses to get fat.

So what are yours?
		
Click to expand...

You seem a bit 'fattist' to me - but then you don't want them too fat, too thin, or fat people riding fat or thin horses - tell me do you read the Guardian? Or maybe the Daily mail? Oh dear have just lapsed into judgemental mode, sterio-typing and all those horrid cliches myself.....
I have no personal hates per se - as the older I get, I suppose a little wiser, and a little more inclusive of others ideas, attitudes and personal circumstances - I do HATE Pirelli (whoops, that was a bit of latent tourettes going on there.........) If people want to wave ropes and stuff at their horses, fine by me....does not affect me, why should I worry? If I saw a starving pony down the road - I might chuck it a bale of hay (whilst I tried to find out a bit about the back story) before I called the RSPCA. If I saw a small pony being ridden by a large rider, I might engage them in conversation to find out what was going on, before I called the 'fat police' If I saw someone riding out in Bling / Pink / High Viz - I would simply don my sun glasses and smile broadly. 
H&H forum is great because there are so many people posting from so many different view points - and I am finding myself becoming a little more mature (sometimes) to how I respond these days - rather than going all guns blazing, 'you are doing what? - and have you read the PC manual of 1972 that said......(possibly quite rightly, don't ever underestimate said bible....) but we all do things differently these days - lecture over, but moral of the tale (unless human and of course to a lessor extent equine life is at stake) possibly live and let live a bit?


----------



## Centauress (26 March 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			And for many of us it was acquiring knowledge before a horse. If you don't know the basics may I recommend the Pony Club Manual of Horsemanship


^^^ btw for those who are watching for my "off" posts, that's a helpful suggestion and one that many people would do well to take up

Click to expand...

OK So it's NOT OK to Own a Pony or Horse While Learning to Ride Then????? A Bit of a Smackdown to 1st Timers Don't You Think?

I Know Someone Who was Sold an Old Schoolmaster Because the Riding School was Closeing But She STILL Had Leasons at Another With said ShoolMaster. She Then Went on to Quite High Leavels before Giving it Up So What is Wrong With doing That????


----------



## dressedkez (26 March 2013)

Centauress said:



			OK So it's NOT OK to Own a Pony or Horse While Learning to Ride????? A Bit of a Smackdown to 1st Timers Don't You Think?

I Know Someone Who was Sold an Old Schoolmaster Because the Riding School was Closeing But She STILL Had Leasons at Another With said ShoolMaster. She Then Went on to Quite High Leavels before Giving it Up So What is Wrong With doing That????
		
Click to expand...

I think that in Jills Gymkhana (my other bible, after the 1970's editon of the PC Manual) it said that horse owners are always learning - and don't we just - and H&H Forum often adds to that learning as well.......


----------



## Flame_ (26 March 2013)

At the risk of daring to give my opinion again    ...

I think everybody's just being arsey because of all the snow and everything being cancelled.  Once everyone's busy again they won't care about what everyone else is doing enough to be judgmental about it.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (27 March 2013)

dressedkez said:



			I think that in Jills Gymkhana (my other bible, after the 1970's editon of the PC Manual) it said that horse owners are always learning - and don't we just - and H&H Forum often adds to that learning as well.......
		
Click to expand...

Jill got Black Boy before she could ride properly and look at how well she did.

And she learnt not to be judgemental when she helped that young scruffy girl who rescued the horses and kept them in the woods.

You can't go far wrong if you stick with Jill.


----------



## livetoride (27 March 2013)

Riders with loose hair!


----------



## BigBuck's (27 March 2013)

There are things that annoy me, things that upset me and things that I choose to do differently, but there are only a few things that make me cast (private) judgement:

1. People who continue with a course of action (or inaction) which is having an unequivocal detrimental effect on their horse's welfare despite having had the consequence of their actions and/or a more humane alternative pointed out to them

2. Riding without a hat

3. People who sell on/give away an elderly horse who has so many medical  conditions/limitations on what he can do that the chance of finding a truly suitable end-of-days home for him is on a par with winning the Euromillions, purely because they "can't bring themselves" to make the kindest decision because "they love him so much"

4. People who stick doggedly to a belief (or more accurately a prejudice, in many cases) in the face of unequivocal evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 March 2013)

I have views on many things, but I can accept that everyone does things differently, and I reserve my shameless judgement for people who's actions and methods have a detrimental affect on the mental and physical well-being of the horse and who have no intentions of improving their riding and educating themselves.  At one extreme, of course, is unashamed cruelty, i.e. Tennessee Walking Horse soring and stuff of that nature.  But I can't help but judge the average ammy owner, who loves their horse, who has it as a pet, who gives him all the kisses, cuddles, and treats in the world, but who even in their profound kindness and love, does stuff like ride in a heavy, restrictive contact with no releases when the horse tries to soften, applies pressure but no (or bewildering and poorly timed) releases, or who gives conflicting, confusing aids and then, when the horse doesn't respond in the way they had hoped, says, "He's acting out 'cause he doesn't want to work today."


----------



## showaddy1 (27 March 2013)

Judgmental ppl, and ppl who will take every opportunity to force their views on others.


----------



## GrumpyHero (27 March 2013)

Skull caps with no silks!

they are so ugly and look very novice imo 
i actually hate them


----------



## indie999 (27 March 2013)

This is soooo boring.


----------



## skint1 (27 March 2013)

Flame_ said:



			At the risk of daring to give my opinion again    ...

I think everybody's just being arsey because of all the snow and everything being cancelled.  Once everyone's busy again they won't care about what everyone else is doing enough to be judgmental about it. 

Click to expand...

I think you're exactly right Flame!


----------



## BigBuck's (27 March 2013)

indie999 said:



			This is soooo boring.
		
Click to expand...

And yet you were sufficiently interested to read and comment...


----------



## tallyho! (27 March 2013)

indie999 said:



			This is soooo boring.
		
Click to expand...

It is but I can't seem to help myself logging in and checking on posts!!! Crrrazyyyy!!!!

Not much else to do while I await impending new series of Game of Thrones...


----------



## diamonddogs (27 March 2013)

Come on people, get a grip - this is meant to be a light-hearted thread, isn't it?

I'm sure most of who have commented here wouldn't dream of voicing their judgements IRL (unless it's a welfare issue, obviously).

Which brings me neatly to other bugbears of mine - people who make negative comments on threads that don't interest them (last time I looked HHO didn't make me read EVERY thread), and people who feel qualified to comment on threads without reading them through first.


----------



## Anglebracket (27 March 2013)

People


----------



## Anglebracket (27 March 2013)

The inevitable semantics debate anytime anyone mentions the word bolting on here.


----------



## Wagtail (27 March 2013)

diamonddogs said:



			Come on people, get a grip - this is meant to be a light-hearted thread, isn't it?

I'm sure most of who have commented here wouldn't dream of voicing their judgements IRL (unless it's a welfare issue, obviously).

Which brings me neatly to other bugbears of mine - people who make negative comments on threads that don't interest them (last time I looked HHO didn't make me read EVERY thread), and people who feel qualified to comment on threads without reading them through first.
		
Click to expand...

Good one!


----------



## hihosilver (27 March 2013)

people who tell you your horse is going to die!


----------



## indie999 (27 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			It is but I can't seem to help myself logging in and checking on posts!!! Crrrazyyyy!!!!

Not much else to do while I await impending new series of Game of Thrones...
		
Click to expand...

yep its infectious and I am now doing it tooooo. Is there a cure? Can anyone help me?


----------



## sandi_84 (27 March 2013)

hihosilver said:



			people who tell you your horse is going to die!
		
Click to expand...

Unless I'm not understanding correctly I think you might be talking about the people who posted on your thread and again no one told you your horse would die, just that it was ridiculous that she didn't get ((((((((((forage)))))))))))) except for a haynet when you took her in and that it would harm her and was the reason for her rapid weight loss over the last 10 days (as you yourself said in your first post!)


----------



## blacksabbeth (27 March 2013)

Riders who are over horsed,dont know why but it drives me crazy ...as if someone is saying look at my shogun its big ay to all there friends,then there other friend pulls up and says sod your shogun look at my hummer when clearly they cant drive the blasted thing!Sorry people its just bugs me.


----------



## henryhorn (27 March 2013)

Ha ha showaddy1, well said!
99% of the time I read a post and think "Here we go, another "expert" whilst knowing full well there are many ways to keep horses and not just their way..
There is usually one on every DIY yard in the country, fussing about, hinting to everyone else their methods/feeding/regime/tack/choice of instructor/trailer/insurer or lack of is all wrong.. They are the ones their YO grits their teeth about and walks off without commenting.
I think the likes of Wagtail need to remember one simple thing, unless actual pain or harm is being caused it's none of their damn business how anyone else enjoys owning their horse. 
There are a myriad of reasons everything isn't done to perfection, money, lack of experience, own preference etc, and sadly the attitude of those being judgemental is probably the cause of the most unhappiness in the equine owner. 
You never stop learning with horses, and the biggest education is that no-one knows the lot. 
I certainly don't, but silly pathetically self congratulatory threads like this started out as are the reason I rarely ever read HH much these days. "Oh aren't I a wonderful horse owner, look I can tell when someone is too fat for their horse, when their horse is in perfect condition, oh aren't I clever being able to look down on everyone else from this knowledgeable height"...
Do me a favour, put your brain in gear before you type utterly pointless posts again..


----------



## Dizzy socks (27 March 2013)

People who reply to some kind of cruelty by saying, 
"It's not as bad as..." I mean I know, but that doesn't make it good?!?


----------



## Flame_ (27 March 2013)

henryhorn said:



			Ha ha showaddy1, well said!
99% of the time I read a post and think "Here we go, another "expert" whilst knowing full well there are many ways to keep horses and not just their way..
There is usually one on every DIY yard in the country, fussing about, hinting to everyone else their methods/feeding/regime/tack/choice of instructor/trailer/insurer or lack of is all wrong.. They are the ones their YO grits their teeth about and walks off without commenting.
I think the likes of Wagtail need to remember one simple thing, unless actual pain or harm is being caused it's none of their damn business how anyone else enjoys owning their horse. 
There are a myriad of reasons everything isn't done to perfection, money, lack of experience, own preference etc, and sadly the attitude of those being judgemental is probably the cause of the most unhappiness in the equine owner. 
You never stop learning with horses, and the biggest education is that no-one knows the lot. 
I certainly don't, but silly pathetically self congratulatory threads like this started out as are the reason I rarely ever read HH much these days. "Oh aren't I a wonderful horse owner, look I can tell when someone is too fat for their horse, when their horse is in perfect condition, oh aren't I clever being able to look down on everyone else from this knowledgeable height"...
Do me a favour, put your brain in gear before you type utterly pointless posts again..
		
Click to expand...

That has got to be the snottiest post on what is mostly a tongue in cheek thread.


----------



## HollyWoozle (27 March 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Some of us occasionally get called judgemental when we comment on some topics that are regularly discussed. Whilst I maintain that horse welfare is the reason for virtually all of my arguments, I admit that there are one or two topics on which I am judgemental, but I think, justifiably so. My own bugbears relating to horses are:

Keeping horses alone (I don't mean individual turnout here).
People who are too heavy to ride their horses (but they ride them anyway).
Allowing horses to drop too much weight in winter (as a lazy way to counter the summer gorging, or at least using this as an excuse )
Over feeding on starchy hard feed
Allowing horses to get fat.

So what are yours?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much exactly what you listed.  And not enough forage!


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (27 March 2013)

Flame_ said:



			That has got to be the snottiest post on what is mostly a tongue in cheek thread. 

Click to expand...

Mostly tongue in cheek?
I'm not getting that impression at all.


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

henryhorn said:



			Ha ha showaddy1, well said!
99% of the time I read a post and think "Here we go, another "expert" whilst knowing full well there are many ways to keep horses and not just their way..
There is usually one on every DIY yard in the country, fussing about, hinting to everyone else their methods/feeding/regime/tack/choice of instructor/trailer/insurer or lack of is all wrong.. They are the ones their YO grits their teeth about and walks off without commenting.
I think the likes of Wagtail need to remember one simple thing, unless actual pain or harm is being caused it's none of their damn business how anyone else enjoys owning their horse. 
There are a myriad of reasons everything isn't done to perfection, money, lack of experience, own preference etc, and sadly the attitude of those being judgemental is probably the cause of the most unhappiness in the equine owner. 
You never stop learning with horses, and the biggest education is that no-one knows the lot. 
I certainly don't, but silly pathetically self congratulatory threads like this started out as are the reason I rarely ever read HH much these days. "Oh aren't I a wonderful horse owner, look I can tell when someone is too fat for their horse, when their horse is in perfect condition, oh aren't I clever being able to look down on everyone else from this knowledgeable height"...
Do me a favour, put your brain in gear before you type utterly pointless posts again..
		
Click to expand...

What a dimwit. This is so ironic it's untrue!


----------



## diamonddogs (27 March 2013)

henryhorn said:



			Ha ha showaddy1, well said!
99% of the time I read a post and think "Here we go, another "expert" whilst knowing full well there are many ways to keep horses and not just their way..
There is usually one on every DIY yard in the country, fussing about, hinting to everyone else their methods/feeding/regime/tack/choice of instructor/trailer/insurer or lack of is all wrong.. They are the ones their YO grits their teeth about and walks off without commenting.
I think the likes of Wagtail need to remember one simple thing, unless actual pain or harm is being caused it's none of their damn business how anyone else enjoys owning their horse. 
There are a myriad of reasons everything isn't done to perfection, money, lack of experience, own preference etc, and sadly the attitude of those being judgemental is probably the cause of the most unhappiness in the equine owner. 
You never stop learning with horses, and the biggest education is that no-one knows the lot. 
I certainly don't, but silly pathetically self congratulatory threads like this started out as are the reason I rarely ever read HH much these days. "Oh aren't I a wonderful horse owner, look I can tell when someone is too fat for their horse, when their horse is in perfect condition, oh aren't I clever being able to look down on everyone else from this knowledgeable height"...
Do me a favour, put your brain in gear before you type utterly pointless posts again..
		
Click to expand...

Well that's you told, Wagtail!


----------



## DorothyJ (27 March 2013)

People who befriend you because you have horse transport and they don't, and if you then agree to give them a lift, they are either totally unrealistic about what fuel costs or don't offer you anything at all because you were going anyway ..... rude.


----------



## Wagtail (27 March 2013)

henryhorn said:



			Ha ha showaddy1, well said!
99% of the time I read a post and think "Here we go, another "expert" whilst knowing full well there are many ways to keep horses and not just their way..
There is usually one on every DIY yard in the country, fussing about, hinting to everyone else their methods/feeding/regime/tack/choice of instructor/trailer/insurer or lack of is all wrong.. They are the ones their YO grits their teeth about and walks off without commenting.
I think the likes of Wagtail need to remember one simple thing, unless actual pain or harm is being caused it's none of their damn business how anyone else enjoys owning their horse. 
There are a myriad of reasons everything isn't done to perfection, money, lack of experience, own preference etc, and sadly the attitude of those being judgemental is probably the cause of the most unhappiness in the equine owner. 
You never stop learning with horses, and the biggest education is that no-one knows the lot. 
I certainly don't, but silly pathetically self congratulatory threads like this started out as are the reason I rarely ever read HH much these days. "Oh aren't I a wonderful horse owner, look I can tell when someone is too fat for their horse, when their horse is in perfect condition, oh aren't I clever being able to look down on everyone else from this knowledgeable height"...
Do me a favour, put your brain in gear before you type utterly pointless posts again..
		
Click to expand...

You like it then?


----------



## Wagtail (27 March 2013)

diamonddogs said:



			Well that's you told, Wagtail!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm now thoroughly ashamed of myself.


----------



## hnmisty (27 March 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			The appalling use of grammar and the exceptionally bad spelling that pervades practically every post on this forum,  e.g 'I bought my saddle of EBay'. It should be I bought my saddle through eBay from so and so .....
		
Click to expand...

You might enjoy this example from facebook then. "I'd rather be p*ssed off, then p*ssed on". Ah, the importance of understanding the difference between "then" and "than" 

Inexperienced people who rush out and buy an equine because they are cheap at the moment, but who have no idea what looking after a horse entails, both skills-wise, and financially.

About 7 years ago, my (very sensible) neighbour's (not so sensibe) daughter and her two children (under 10) and her new (of a couple of months, don't get me started there!) partner moved into the bungalow on his land. I turned out my two ponies on his field, and the two kids were really interested in them. When my mum was there. I never saw hide nor hair of them, even though I told my neighbour they could have a ride if they came out when I got back from a hack. Never saw them! 
Next thing you know, the mother has bought the two kids a pony each- these children had never even sat on a pony before! All because the garage the partner owned had a small bit of land with it, and one of the women who worked there had had a horse before so was meant to look after them. Had both my nieghbour and I seeing red. No surprise of course when the ponies were sold a couple of months later as the kids weren't interested!

GRRRR.

Oh, and long tails that drag in the dirt!

And people who shout at their horses as if they are some dangerous, untamed beast, when all they did was shift their weight when being groomed.


----------



## Wagtail (27 March 2013)

Thanks for all the excellent judgemental posts so far. I've really enjoyed reading them.


----------



## JennyNZ (27 March 2013)

Well, I know I'm right about everything.  

Kiwi's rule !


----------



## tallyho! (28 March 2013)

diamonddogs said:



			Come on people, get a grip - this is meant to be a light-hearted thread, isn't it?

I'm sure most of who have commented here wouldn't dream of voicing their judgements IRL (unless it's a welfare issue, obviously).

Which brings me neatly to other bugbears of mine - people who make negative comments on threads that don't interest them (last time I looked HHO didn't make me read EVERY thread), and people who feel qualified to comment on threads without reading them through first.
		
Click to expand...

Sowwy... 

Sorry Wagtail... it is an addictive thread though... and quite funny!!


----------



## diamonddogs (28 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Sowwy... 

Sorry Wagtail... it is an addictive thread though... and quite funny!! 

Click to expand...

Yay!! Welcome to the exclusive "We think this thread's lighthearted and funny" Club


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2013)

For all those misery boots' out there. This thread is for people to be able to voice their bugbears (for fun!) knowing that they are being shamelessly judgemental, without fear of causing offence.  Well that worked well didn't it?


----------



## tallyho! (28 March 2013)

diamonddogs said:



			Yay!! Welcome to the exclusive "We think this thread's lighthearted and funny" Club 

Click to expand...

Why thankee, I will wear my badge with honour!


----------



## Littlelegs (28 March 2013)

Bad judgemental Wagtail, go & sit on the naughty step & think about what you've done! 
(Actually, I think some people need to engage a sense of humour before they read posts).


----------



## mcrobbiena (28 March 2013)

I get really peeved when people don't pick their horses poo up after they have been riding on the roads,in villages then complain traffic doesn't slow down.show some respect, be courteous to drivers and they will may be more likely to respect you.i live on the edge of a very pretty town and riders let their horses cr#p everywhere and don't pick it up-even on the pavements!!!no wonder drivers show no respect. Or riding on grass verges that have signs up to say please dont ride there as we are competing for britain in bloom.im no gardener but its just rude to damage property.


----------



## mcrobbiena (28 March 2013)

On a lighter note...shavings in manes and tails.i try to think its only my horses but really any horse out in public with shavings in its tail gets on my wick!


----------



## Amaranta (28 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			What a dimwit. This is so ironic it's untrue!
		
Click to expand...

If you knew who you were calling a dimwit, you would realise that you have just made yourself look a little silly.


----------



## *hic* (28 March 2013)

Amaranta said:



			If you knew who you were calling a dimwit, you would realise that you have just made yourself look a little silly.
		
Click to expand...

^^ That


----------



## Littlelegs (28 March 2013)

Sorry, but no way do I pick up my horses poo off the roads when I hack. I don't ride on pavements, but there are odd occasions when I've got my daughter to for short periods, or I've hopped up & stood for a minute. Obviously only when no pedestrians & only when I've felt I'm creating a bottleneck for traffic, so out of courtesy not cos either has issues with traffic. And if they did poo on the pavement I would of course get off & move it. But I'm not about to carry a shovel & skip out hacking & pick up poo from roads. Just like I don't clear up exhaust fumes from my car. And unlike my cars emissions, people generally are quick to grab horse poo for compost.


----------



## fabscd (28 March 2013)

People.


----------



## tallyho! (28 March 2013)

mcrobbiena said:



			I get really peeved when people don't pick their horses poo up after they have been riding on the roads,in villages then complain traffic doesn't slow down.show some respect, be courteous to drivers and they will may be more likely to respect you.i live on the edge of a very pretty town and riders let their horses cr#p everywhere and don't pick it up-even on the pavements!!!no wonder drivers show no respect. Or riding on grass verges that have signs up to say please dont ride there as we are competing for britain in bloom.im no gardener but its just rude to damage property.
		
Click to expand...

Is there an award for the funniest post on this thread??

I'm about to wet myself laughing


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2013)

Amaranta said:



			If you knew who you were calling a dimwit, you would realise that you have just made yourself look a little silly.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Because she doesn't know WHO Henryhorn is? Why is not knowing a person's real identity, silly? 

Billie was simply pointing out that whist HH was critisising this thread, and me, she was actually being self important and judgemental herself. Hence the 'ironic' reference. 'Dimwit', maybe wasn't required, however.


----------



## Merrymoles (28 March 2013)

Amaranta said:



			If you knew who you were calling a dimwit, you would realise that you have just made yourself look a little silly.
		
Click to expand...

I hate it when people know something about other posters that I don't and drop hints so I am now off to throw all my toys out of the pram and scweam and scweam (or maybe go and sit on my horse and have a smoke).


----------



## tallyho! (28 March 2013)

Who is henryhorn??? Ooohhhhhh this is sooooo exciting!!!!


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2013)

moleskinsmum said:



			I hate it when people know something about other posters that I don't and drop hints so I am now off to throw all my toys out of the pram and scweam and scweam (or maybe go and sit on my horse and have a smoke).
		
Click to expand...

It's not difficult to find out.


----------



## tallyho! (28 March 2013)

He's a german actorr...

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3407653/


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			He's a german actorr...

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3407653/

Click to expand...


----------



## tallyho! (28 March 2013)

Such a little cutie!!!


----------

